# Dehydrated kitten..Please Help!



## joann2872 (Jul 2, 2004)

My kitten is 6 days old. In case if you havnt seen my last posts, My cat had a litter of 6. 5 of them have died. including mom.

I have done everything possible to keep this last one alive. I have taken the last 3 kittens to the vet 2 days ago while 2 were both very sick. Vet said they were dehydrating . So they were given antibiotics, amoxicillan. The 2 had died but the strong one has been hanging in there. I had no problems feeding it in the past few days, no problem on sucking. But today at around 10 am , now 9pm, it has lost its appetite. I have tried to forse feed but it wont swallow. I have tried putting sugar mixed with water on its gums, just a tiny bit, but nothing its been 12 hrs and maybe ate a total of 10 ml . It is required it eat 32.. I know this kitty is going to die if not tonite, tomorrow morning. Vet has told me there was nothing else i can do but give the antibiotics. I have had some luck with getting it to swallow 5 oz in the last hour. Will this kitty become hydrated if i can force her to swallow? It took me an hour but am willing to do anything i possibly can to save its life.. or is it oo late?

Breeders, if you have run into this before, and have helped these little kitties survive, please help  

Some of the symtoms its having right now:

1,) Slimy dry mouth, curdled milk. I have been keeping that clean using a wet q-tip. Mouth is milkfree, but is slimy.

2.) When i pinch her skin on her throat, it does not bounce back right away(obviously dehydrated)

3.)Was able to crawl around the box before, now barely moving around.

4.) weak

5.) Not meowing loud as it normally did. Very quiet.

6.) Still purring

7.) Diahrea - Stool is clear slime, with clumps of yellow, no odor. Urine is clear, no odor

I BEG - PLEASE HELP!!

Any tips on getting an appetite, or getting her to swallow, or anything just to hydrate her..


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

thats awful i really hope that it survives. i dont konw much ab it, but isnt there some sort of feeding tube that you can insert that goes down its throat so that it doesnt have to swallow?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm going to slowly post things I find off the web...sounds like first you should dilute the formula with more water...i've read this on 3 dif. sites but here is the info. from one. 


Care of Orphan Kittens, page 5          
Susan Little DVM, Diplomate ABVP (Feline Practice)


Very young orphan kittens should be fed every 2-4 hours around the clock. This can eventually be decreased to feeding every 4-6 hours. The milk replacer should be warmed to about 38oC (100oF) before feeding. Problems will be encountered if the formula is fed too cold, or if it is fed too rapidly or in too large a volume. Regurgitation, aspiration, bloating and diarrhea may result. Diarrhea is a common problem encountered in hand raising orphan kittens. Mild diarrhea results in a loose, yellow stool and severe diarrhea causes a gray, watery stool. When diarrhea is observed, the milk replacer volume should be diluted 50% with water or an electrolyte solution for the next several feedings. The formula can then be gradually increased to full strength. Severe diarrhea may result in dehydration and require fluid therapy. It may also be helpful to reduce the volume of formula fed for several feedings; in general it is better to underfeed slightly rather than overfeed. Some breeders use probiotics (i.e. Bene-Bac by Pet-Ag) routinely when hand raising kittens to decrease the risk of diarrhea.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's another...from this site.
http://sllewellyn.homestead.com/FeedingShedule.html

Common feeding problems are overfeeding (which causes diarrhea) and underfeeding (causing failure to gain weight).  A steady weight gain at the rate of 10 grams or 1/3 ounce a day, and a normal stool (firm, yellowish), are good indications that you are feeding the right amount.
Experience indicates that owners are much more likely to overfeed than underfeed orphan kittens. The best way to tell if this is happening is to look at the stools.  If a kitten is fed four times a day you can expect four to five stools, or about one stool after each feeding.
A loose yellow stool indicates a mild degree of overfeeding.  Usually it responds to reducing the amount of formula by diluting it one-third with water.  As the stool returns to normal you can grdually restore the formula to full strength.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Some more...
What does a loose and/or yellow stool mean? This may indicate a mild case of overfeeding. Try diluting the formula strength with liquid, unflavored Pedialyte by about 1/3 until the stool returns to normal, then gradually bring the formula back to full strength.

What does a loose and/or greenish color stool mean? This would be indicative that the food is moving too quickly through the kitten's system, and the bile is not being absorbed, and is probably attributed to moderate overfeeding. Cut the formula back with the Pedialyte or bottled water, and check with your vet first to see if they recommend using 2 to 3 drops of Kaopectate every four hours until this problem clears up.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Also, not sure if you know this, but you should NOT hold the kitten like you are cradling a baby while feeding.The kitten should be in a normal standing like position or on his tummy.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Also, not sure if you know this, but you should NOT hold the kitten like you are cradling a baby while feeding.The kitten should be in a normal standing like position or on his tummy.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Kittens under 3 weeks can’t control their body temperature. Keep them on a heating pad, set on low, wrapped in towels (at least 2 layers of towels-- or one towel folded over-- should cover the pad. You'll know if it's too hot if the kittens tend to sleep on the edges. The heating pad should be used until the kittens are about 4-5 weeks old, or until you notice that they're avoiding it. An alternative that many fosters prefer is a heat lamp over the kitten nest. 

Kittens should be kept in a box or cat carrier in a warm, draft-free place, completely isolated from other animals. Keep the container covered with a towel or blanket; a small towel or cloth inside the carrier will also keep them cozy. Change the bedding of their "nest" daily, since kittens tend to have accidents! As they get older, they will need more room to exercise, play, and explore. A spare bathroom is ideal for this.

It is a very, very, very smart idea to take them immediately to a veterinarian to be checked for dehydration and general condition. Bring a stool sample if possible to be tested for worms and parasites. Young kittens are always at risk for being dehydrated and it can happen very quickly; a dose of fluids injected under skin ("subcutaneously") is necessary in this case. Ask your vet or vet technician to show you how to do it. This will be convenient if your kitten becomes dehydrated rapidly or in the middle of the night. Even the most squeamish fosters have mastered this and it's not as horrible as it sounds. Really.


----------



## joann2872 (Jul 2, 2004)

> Very young orphan kittens should be fed every 2-4 hours around the clock.


I have been feeding every 4 hours. That could be the problem.






> When diarrhea is observed, the milk replacer volume should be diluted 50% with water


I have not done that. I have heard of only pedialyte, but dont have that at this moment. 





> Experience indicates that owners are much more likely to overfeed than underfeed orphan kittens. The best way to tell if this is happening is to look at the stools. If a kitten is fed four times a day you can expect four to five stools, or about one stool after each feeding.


oh no, there may be another problem. I have been stimulating it to poop before and after each feeding, meaning 12 poops a day.. omg..


Thank you very much  

I have so many rescue guides and have not found those in there. 

Mine says that kitten must be stimulated before and after each feeding. So i thought it meant both.

Its looking a bit better now after i have force fed her.

and about the tube feeding.. That is too risky for me. 

Thank you so much for taking your time to find this for me. 

Greatly appreciate it  

I will keep updated in my thread " why are my kitties dying " in breeding ....dont want to do a double thread..


Thanks again , 
Joanne


----------

